# heated steering wheel question



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

i know it comes on, but only faint is this normal, just looking for opinions, tia.
oh pic for view.


----------



## aoei74 (Jan 14, 2004)

mine turns on pretty fast and it's warm, actually warmer then my seats. Hope that answers your question.
Andy


----------



## road_carver (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (aoei74)*

Yeah, well I guess mine isn't working, all the A6s have that feature right?
Thanx,


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (road_carver)*

This feature was only available on the 4.2. You don't have it.


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

the vin and the owners manual says all avants have it.


----------



## MpowerS14 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_This feature was only available on the 4.2. You don't have it.

ohh rly?
1999 Audi A6

Trim Levels, Colors and Available Options
Available Trim Levels: 2.8 Fwd / 2.8 quattro / 2.8 Avant quattro
# Available Options: Convenience Package: Glass slide and tilt sunroof with sunshade, 3-position memory for drivers seat and outside rearview mirrors, auto-dimming inside & outside rearview mirrors, Home-link 3 channel remote transmitter located in driver's sunvisor,
# Cold-weather Package: Front and rear heated seats, *heated steering* wheel, ski sack


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (MpowerS14)*

I guess I stand corrected! Every discussion I've ever seen on this feature referrs to it as a "4.2 only" item. I own a 2001 2.7T with cold weather package and it does NOT have the heated steering wheel. 
Maybe it was restricted to the 4.2 when that engine was introduced in 2000. Prior to that it was available in the 2.8?


----------



## road_carver (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

yeah it says in my owners manual that I have it, can't prove it by me though, my digits are freezing! :^P


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

I own an '01 Allroad and when I first start the car and have the heated seats on, the steering wheel is defenitely heated. Sometimes it's not as hot and and never stays on more than 5 minutes?? Is it supposed to be controlled through the heated seats and what causes it to turn off?


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

My S6 has it. It does come on pretty fast, and it's only one temp (for any seat heat setting) and then it does seem to fade away. Maybe my hands get used to it.


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (CALL AAA)*

It was an option in 98 and 99, In 2000 and 2001 there were many failures for the care under warranty. I used to stock three at a time and sold them often. As a result Audi's replacement steering wheel no longer supported the option and it wasn't available on the new cars until they sorted out the problem. All of this is from memory so give me a break if my dates are wrong.
My wife's car has the heated steering wheel and the heated part just crapped out a week ago, it happens. I'll have to make a phone call or two to find out if the replacement ones have it back.








Oh, and they are linked to the heated seating switch, all its supposed to do is warm the steering wheel up so its not so cold to the touch. Once it's warn there is no need for it to continue being on so it shuts off.


----------



## firstaudi (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: heated steering wheel question (ragtop)*

I have the exact same car and colour. My steering wheel heater comes on with the heated seats and warms noticably, but moderately and then shuts off. Just right. I was told by a local tech that the heated wheel was only available for a couple of years, untill 2002 I think. I don't know about the 4.2's etc. Mine is 1999 avant 2.6L.


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: heated steering wheel question (firstaudi)*

thanx mine seemes to be more noticeable now its colder.


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

Wish I had that in mine....


----------

